# Palit GeForce GTX 560 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 16, 2011)

Palit's implementation of the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 non-Ti is the only card that features 2 GB of GDDR5 memory instead of 1 GB on the reference design. Will the additional memory be enough to make a difference?

*Show full review*


----------



## qubit (May 17, 2011)

I'm never a fan of cut-down cards like this. By "filling in the price void" all it really does is to help keep the prices of the better cards high. In particular, the Ti version will not come down now so quickly.

And W1zzard's right, the Ti / non-Ti confusion sure does help nvidia doesn't it?


----------



## mlee49 (May 17, 2011)

qubit said:


> I'm never a fan of cut-down cards like this. By "filling in the price void" all it really does is to help keep the prices of the better cards high. In particular, the Ti version will not come down now so quickly.
> 
> And W1zzard's right, the Ti / non-Ti confusion sure does help nvidia doesn't it?



Its called back-fill, the typical strategy from Nvidia and AMD is to release the best 3 cards up front and then fill the lower end cards up(aside from dual gpu card).

I assume it's a marketing ploy to keep the prices as highest as possible for the entire lineup.


Edit, these should be nice in SLI.  Any chance for that review?


----------



## qubit (May 17, 2011)

"Back-fill". Yeah, that sounds about right, mlee.

Now, if these could be BIOS flashed to unlock the disabled cluster, that would be worth something. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## dj-electric (May 17, 2011)

Overclocked expensive version of GTX460 is overclocked and expensive.


----------



## wolf (May 17, 2011)

well the Ti intro'd at $249 and is settling at $229, hopefully this card will settle very soon at around $179 and really start to make sense.

times are great for midrange buyers 

naturally W1zzard, great reviews as always, can't wait for SLi


----------



## Benetanegia (May 17, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Overclocked expensive version of GTX460 is overclocked and expensive.



It is not an overclocked GTX460 by any means. GF114 != GF104. Just because it has the same architecture and operational units, that does not make it the same thing. GF114 is a better chip than GF104 and clocks a lot higher. You'd have a point if GTX 460 could do the same clocks as the GTX560, on air same voltage, etc... but it's not even close. The Asus GTX 560 TOP one that W1zz reviewed is doing 975 Mhz without voltage tunning. The Palit one is doing 958 Mhz, only "a little bit more", mind you, than the 850 Mhz that the Palit 460 Sonic was able to achieve on same conditions (same reviewer). Good luck trying to ever achieving 900 Mhz with any GTX460 on stock voltage&air. 

I wish it was posible, I really do. After months of looking around and comparing, I consider my GB GTX 460 OC to be a very good OCer, because it can do 840 Mhz @ stock voltage of 0.95 V (many 460's stock Voltage is 1-1.05 V) and 890 Mhz with some voltage, but there's absolutely no way it could ever achieve 900 Mhz, let alone 975 Mhz.

It wouldn't surprise me to see these getting close to 1100 Mhz on water.

EDIT: And to my surprise here in Spain they are selling "cheap". At around 180 euros, they make a lot more sense IMO than the GTX460 which are selling at around 160-170, and definately better than the 560 Ti which is going at around 220. I've been noticing lately that prices of the latest releases make a lot more sense here in the EU than they do on the US (Newegg). The dollar == euro conversion is still at play, but at least price/performance scaling is smooth.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2011)

Au contraire benetanegia
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2043690&postcount=1400

But yes I agree in all aspects you pointed out, it isn't the same card.


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (May 17, 2011)

Someone more experience than me might know:
Where does the extra memory become useful? Dual displays?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2011)

Correct. That and/or antialiasing.


----------



## N3M3515 (May 18, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> It is not an overclocked GTX460 by any means. GF114 != GF104. Just because it has the same architecture and operational units, that does not make it the same thing. GF114 is a better chip than GF104 and clocks a lot higher. You'd have a point if GTX 460 could do the same clocks as the GTX560, on air same voltage, etc... but it's not even close. The Asus GTX 560 TOP one that W1zz reviewed is doing 975 Mhz without voltage tunning. The Palit one is doing 958 Mhz, only "a little bit more", mind you, than the 850 Mhz that the Palit 460 Sonic was able to achieve on same conditions (same reviewer). Good luck trying to ever achieving 900 Mhz with any GTX460 on stock voltage&air.
> 
> I wish it was posible, I really do. After months of looking around and comparing, I consider my GB GTX 460 OC to be a very good OCer, because it can do 840 Mhz @ stock voltage of 0.95 V (many 460's stock Voltage is 1-1.05 V) and 890 Mhz with some voltage, but there's absolutely no way it could ever achieve 900 Mhz, let alone 975 Mhz.
> 
> ...



For people who doesnt overclock it is the same as a factory o/c gtx 460 and costs the same....

So it replaces the gtx 460 but at o/c gtx 460 price........lame
Cheaper and faster


----------



## Funtoss (May 18, 2011)

i still love my gtx 460!


----------



## dj-electric (May 18, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> It is not an overclocked GTX460 by any means. bla bla bla bla bla...



take a GTX460 1GB, OC it to GTX560 clocks and there you have 1:1 match, no... the GTX460 1GB OC may consume even less power at load. OC abilities from there? an advantage to GTX560 of course but its far from worth the extra 5-6% increase in performance. today you can find a GTX460 1GB for less then 40-50$ then the GTX560 price witch makes it a waste of money


----------

